# Autostima.



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2014)

Anche perchè dare dello stronzo/a agli altri non aiuta a ritrovare la propria autostima. 
Sono una donna anche senza di lui. 
Sono una donna anche se lui scopava con un'altra. 
Sono una donna anche se sono stata tradita


----------

